# Streaming Audio via Bluetooth from Laptop to HiFi Speakers



## tomwi11is (Jul 31, 2006)

Just wondering if anyone could offer some advice or help.

I am wanting to send the music that I play on my laptop to my hifi speakers via Bluetooth. My laptop has bluetooth built into it, and I have a bluetooth audio receiver plugged into my hifi speakers by a 3.5mm jack. I have paired the laptop with the receiver. I was then hoping it would be as simple as pressing play and the music would come out through the hifi speakers. Unfortunately it does not and continues to play through the laptop speakers. The receiver I am using is the sony ericsson mbr-100.

Any tips would be great.

Thanks.


----------



## Syst3mSh0ck (Jul 11, 2009)

You will need to enable the "A2DP" bluetooth profile on your Windows machine for it to work properly, although Windows XP/Vista does not natively support it so you will need to install something like Broadcom Widcomm stack, here is a quick guide: http://www.webisee.com/2008/04/14/bluetooth-stack-in-windows-vista-a2dp-high-quality-stereo-2/


----------



## tomwi11is (Jul 31, 2006)

Thank you for that. I will give that a go. Just one thing I am unclear on though. If I uninstall all the current bluetooth drivers from the device manager, wont that mean my inbuilt bluetooth adapter will no longer work ?


----------



## Syst3mSh0ck (Jul 11, 2009)

Don't uninstall the Windows Bluetooth drivers leave them on there, the Widcomm driver stack will override/augment them.


----------



## tomwi11is (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi,

I tried to install the Widcomm driver stack but it gave me a message saying that "a later version of bluetooth software is already installed on this machine, setup can not continue"

What should I do ? I have gone ahead and installed the software from this page http://www.broadcom.com/support/bluetooth/update.php

It seems to have changed the bluetooth software as I no longer have an audio tab in the bluetooth properties.


----------



## Syst3mSh0ck (Jul 11, 2009)

Here is an in-depth guide on how to configure the Widcomm bluetooth driver stack for A2DP: http://www.a2dp.info/Articles/Insta...ivers-for-A2DP-Bluetooth-Stereo-Playback.html

It turns out you do need to remove the Windows bluetooth stack, I do apologise for my ignorance.


----------



## tomwi11is (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi thanks for your reply.

Its not a problem. Just one more thing though. That in depth guide doesnt tell me where to get the Widcomm bluetooth driver stack for A2DP from. Also, do I just uninstall the bluetooth drivers from the device manager ?


----------



## Syst3mSh0ck (Jul 11, 2009)

Hey I found this Microsoft KB article on how to properly remove the standard bluetooth functionality that comes with Windows here: http://support.microsoft.com/kb/889814/en

The Widcomm bluetooth stack has support for many different profiles, including A2DP for streaming audio which is what you need, the main installation includes this. 

If you don't feel like using Widcomm you can always use BlueSoleil which is a bit more user-friendly but it isn't free, here's their homepage: http://www.bluesoleil.com/


----------

